# Water and times to come.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

California city looks to sea for water in drought.
Water we all need, it used it, wasted it ,and soon we will be fighting for it and paying a lot more just to take a simple shower ,we humans take everything for granted and is so sad.
http://news.yahoo.com/california-city-looks-sea-water-drought-142629739.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you ever consider the possibility that you tend to post some very random links?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Water is an issue in some places and not in others. Most of California's population lives in a desert or areas that are semi-arid. Cities on rivers or the Great Lakes have as much water as they want. Marquette, Michigan is on Lake Superior. Their city water is filtered but it's so clean and cold that no chlorination is necessary.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

BillS said:


> Water is an issue in some places and not in others. Most of California's population lives in a desert or areas that are semi-arid. Cities on rivers or the Great Lakes have as much water as they want. Marquette, Michigan is on Lake Superior. Their city water is filtered but it's so clean and cold that no chlorination is necessary.


Hope and pray that they don`t abuse it and learn to respected like life itself was intended it to be.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Did you ever consider the possibility that you tend to post some very random links?


Explain yourself or feel free to describe your interest and I will post links to your liking or interest only.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually, desalinization plants are quite common in arid climates and other places that are lacking in fresh water but have access to the ocean. I'm surprised that Santa Barbara was dumb enough to build one, then shut it down and sell off parts rendering it inoperable. Sounds like a waste.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> ...I'm surprised that Santa Barbara was dumb enough to build one, then shut it down and sell off parts rendering it inoperable. Sounds like a waste...


They're liberals, they're supposed to waste taxpayer money!

I have an idea to fundamentally transform sea water into fresh water, but the [email protected]@rds would steal my idea and make millions and lave me with a slander stigma or the threat of prison or mental facility like they did with other of my invention ideas.

Low cost, high volume, low maintenance. Won't work!!:ignore:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> They're liberals, they're supposed to waste taxpayer money!
> 
> I have an idea to fundamentally transform sea water into fresh water, but the [email protected]@rds would steal my idea and make millions and lave me with a slander stigma or the threat of prison or mental facility like they did with other of my invention ideas.
> 
> Low cost, high volume, low maintenance. Won't work!!:ignore:


Do you have a patent?


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

God does desalination best with evaporation and rain. I vote for catching it and keeping it in a cistern. That's worked for millennia. If it doesn't rain enough where you are, that would be worth consideration for the future.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

machinist said:


> God does desalination best with evaporation and rain. I vote for catching it and keeping it in a cistern. That's worked for millennia. If it doesn't rain enough where you are, that would be worth consideration for the future.


The plant we are discussing does desalinization in very high volume. Think of it as a scaled up unit like you would find on a ship.


----------

